# RCA WD425 modem & Linksys WRT54GS router



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a RCA WD425 modem & a Linksys WRT54GS router and I am wondering how do I set this up? I have read a couple threads on other forums but no one has same combo as me. This is the back of the Linksys router: CLICK HERE
And this is the back of the RCA modem:
 CLICK HERE:

I have the ethernet cable I think (if that is the one that look like phone cable, I have 2) and I also have the usb cable that connect to modem and I guess the usb part connect to computer.

How do I connect the modem to my router and then the router to my computer or however it supposed to go?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port (single port not in group).
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports (one of 4 LAN ports).
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

You should be connected.


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
> 
> 
> Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
> ...


THIS DIDN'T WORK! All the other lights on my modem and router are on, but the internet light is not on either of the two. What should I do? I connected the cables how you said, and did the steps just how you said but it still is not working.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the Internet light is not on the modem, that sounds like an ISP issue. However, you MUST disconnect the USB cable for this to work, they can't both be connected.


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

johnwill said:


> If the Internet light is not on the modem, that sounds like an ISP issue. However, you MUST disconnect the USB cable for this to work, they can't both be connected.


I have a hunch that it isn't working because I am using a cable splitter...the cable splitter has one cable that go to my mom room for her router and modem, and the other cable go to my room for my router and modem...could this be why, or should it work anyway?


----------



## pgar23 (Aug 29, 2007)

Also, my mom room still get internet, but mine isn't...?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The modem should be on a line that comes DIRECT from the 2:1 splitter at the service entrance to separate the Internet and TV feeds. Any additional splitters will affect the signal quality, and may explain your issue.

Why do you have two modems? Do you really have two ISP accounts and pay for two separate ISP feeds? I'd seriously consider a broadband router! I can't believe you really need that kind of bandwidth...


----------

